# New and Future Betta Breeds



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been wondering on goals with betta breedings in the future. The first picture shows a pin or sword in the middle of the caudal of the betta fish. Some resemblance to the future of this traits are w/ HMPK's, some show a little point at the middle of their caudals. The second picture is something that maybe needs rocket science to make it true! Imagine a betta, with two caudal lobes not stacking, but placed side to side like this Jikin Goldfish from Japan. This would become a new style of showing bettas, top view. 
Any other ideas for new betta plans feel free to post below. 

(Both pictures are not mine.)


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

It will be interesting to see where breeding goes in the future, it would be cool to see a Betta with a fins side by side


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

As long as the caudals are short....some of those huge finned guys have enough trouble swimming as it is.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

people really don't seem interesting in making new tail types. the HM, i believe it is, is already pretty new. i HAVE seen a betta like the first one. she was a female, with some wonky rays in the middle of her tail. i'll have to search for her picture, see if i can still find it, but it wasn't anything that would stick. her babies were probably just normal HMs.

imo, as long as it doesn't hinder their swimming, like the Halfmoon already is(many tail bite because their tails are just too darn big to swim with), i dont' see a problem with trying out new tail types, but i don't know how you'd do it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The newest tail type in bettas is the doubletail hm plakat, which is looking VERY nice so far. :-D


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

This fish is listed on AB. Has a mutation that caused double anal fins....


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the pictures of possible and actual new betta types interesting. I'm still happy with trying to spawn better HM and butterflies though.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> This fish is listed on AB. Has a mutation that caused double anal fins....


 who is the seller of that fish? i want him so bad! XD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i can't find that picture. .__. i'll have to keep looking. it was VERY interesting, and the female was VERY beautiful.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@ Gizmothefreaky- Somebody bought him :-(


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i hate bumping old threads, but i finally found hte picture of the "Excalibur" betta Aquastar was selling!:









on another betta forum, people said she was a normal HM who's rays were damaged as a fry.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

that would be a neat trait to bread into.. & if it stayed narrow it shouldnt effect swimming much..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

to bad it's nothing you can breed, that i know of. all her siblings, aunts, and uncles, ect where just HMs.


----------

